# Convivenza con mentalità diversa! sud - nord



## Nordica (14 Settembre 2011)

*Convivenza con mentalità diversa! sud - nord*

visto che la cosa mi riguarda tanto a pelle, volevo vedere che ne pensate voi e che esperienze avete!

anche se io oltre ad essere una ragazza del nord sono proprio straniera e del profondo nord - scandinava!

mio marito proviene da un paesino piccolo del sud dove la maggior parte della gente ha una mentalità chiusa.

non parlero' della gente in generale ma esplicitamente della sua famiglia.

poi so' benissimo che ci sono tante persone al sud con la mente aperta e moderna, come ci sono persone con mentalità chiusa al  nord!

quello che mi spicca tanto la mente e la maleducazione verbale; il dialetto magari porta a parlare in modo più maleducato?

e il modo in quale vengono chiamate le donne e il insistere nelle bestemmie sulle donne!

figlia di ....
morte a mamm..te
etc.

e come venga usato normalmente senza che nessuno si risente!

Nordica****


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2011)

Se non cambiano le donne di quel tipo di cultura non si può fare nulla. Sono le madri che crescono i figli...


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

Nordica ha detto:


> visto che la cosa mi riguarda tanto a pelle, volevo vedere che ne pensate voi e che esperienze avete!
> 
> anche se io oltre ad essere una ragazza del nord sono proprio straniera e del profondo nord - scandinava!
> 
> ...



I piu' grandi e divertenti bestemmiatori della storia sono i toscani, e' cosa saputa :mrgreen:

Nordica tu hai avuto la sfortuna di sposarti "Nu' strunz", figlio di una famiglia di merda :mrgreen:

TU l'hai scelto, fatti un esame di coscienza: Perche' te lo sei sposato?


... e guarda che lo stivale (l'Italia) e pieno di stronzi, e non solo qua da noi ... gli stronzi sono ovunque. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nordica (14 Settembre 2011)

per esempio mia cognata quando le ho detto che a mio figlio insegnero' a farsi il letto, mi ha detto; ma e maschio, che brutto un maschio che fa il letto!


----------



## Nordica (14 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> I piu' grandi e divertenti bestemmiatori della storia sono i toscani, e' cosa saputa :mrgreen:
> 
> Nordica tu hai avuto la sfortuna di sposarti "Nu' strunz", figlio di una famiglia di merda :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


non avevo idea di quello che mi aspettava. mi sembrava tanto buono!

ihihi.... vivendo s'impara!

più' che strunz direi; maleducato!


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2011)

Nordica ha detto:


> per esempio mia cognata quando le ho detto che a mio figlio insegnero' a farsi il letto, mi ha detto; ma e maschio, che brutto un maschio che fa il letto!


Ecco, appunto. Ma tu hai sposato lui non la sua famiglia. Provare a ricostruire voi due e lasciare gli altri fuori?


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ecco, appunto. Ma tu hai sposato lui non la sua famiglia. *Provare a ricostruire voi due* e lasciare gli altri fuori?



MK ma che vuoi ricostruire  lui e' un energumeno, uno zoticone ... non c'e' nulla da ricostruire


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> I piu' grandi e divertenti bestemmiatori della storia sono i toscani, e' cosa saputa :mrgreen:
> 
> Nordica tu hai avuto la sfortuna di sposarti "Nu' strunz", figlio di una famiglia di merda :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


E celoso...
Con gli emigranti...dal sud al nord...si è mescolato tutto...
Ma come può una scandinava andar bene con un uomo del sud Italia:
Impossibile.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> MK ma che vuoi ricostruire  lui e' un energumeno, uno zoticone ... non c'e' nulla da ricostruire


Spero sempre che l'amore alla fine vinca su tutto... vengono da due mondi talmente diversi che prima o poi le differenze dovevano farsi sentire. Se non c'è più nulla resta solo la separazione, ma se Nordica lo ama ancora un tentativo lo farei...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Settembre 2011)

Nordica ha detto:


> visto che la cosa mi riguarda tanto a pelle, volevo vedere che ne pensate voi e che esperienze avete!
> 
> anche se io oltre ad essere una ragazza del nord sono proprio straniera e del profondo nord - scandinava!
> 
> ...


Il dialetto bavarese per sua natura è piuttosto ricco di parolacce volgari, che si spargono amabilmente nelle discussioni. E' il tono che detta uso o abuso delle parole, ma il più delle volte, più che si usano parolacce, più che si vuol bene al prossimo


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Spero sempre che l'amore alla fine vinca su tutto... vengono da due mondi talmente diversi che prima o poi le differenze dovevano farsi sentire. Se non c'è più nulla resta solo la separazione, ma se Nordica lo ama ancora un tentativo lo farei...



MK non vedo storia  anche io ho sposato uno straniero, di usi e costumi differenti dai miei, pero' e' un essere civile, una brava persona ... questo individuo e' la vergogna degli uomini ... poi sta a Nordica tenerselo o meno.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> MK non vedo storia  anche io ho sposato uno straniero, di usi e costumi differenti dai miei, pero' e' un essere civile, una brava persona ... questo individuo e' la vergogna degli uomini ... poi sta a Nordica tenerselo o meno.


Ma scusami non resisto:
Chi sei tu per giudicare le persone?
Stai parlando sempre di una persona con cui Nordica ha investito moltissimo.
E tu stessa, sai cosa si passa, ad investire molto in una persona sbagliata.
Cosa cambia se tu esprimi i tuoi giudizi pesanti sulle persone eh?
Nulla.
Faresti una figura alta a tenerteli per te.


----------



## aristocat (14 Settembre 2011)

Nordica ha detto:


> per esempio mia cognata quando le ho detto che a mio figlio insegnero' a farsi il letto, mi ha detto; ma e maschio, che brutto un maschio che fa il letto!


 ma al Militare devono essere in grado di rifarsi la branda.... :sonar:


----------



## Nordica (14 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Spero sempre che l'amore alla fine vinca su tutto... vengono da due mondi talmente diversi che prima o poi le differenze dovevano farsi sentire. Se non c'è più nulla resta solo la separazione, ma se Nordica lo ama ancora un tentativo lo farei...


Sei una romantica come me!
speriamo che l'amore vinca su tutto!

Nordica***


----------



## Nordica (14 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il dialetto bavarese per sua natura è piuttosto ricco di parolacce volgari, che si spargono amabilmente nelle discussioni. E' il tono che detta uso o abuso delle parole, ma il più delle volte, più che si usano parolacce, più che si vuol bene al prossimo


Allora, mi stai dicendo che mi ama alla follia?

Nordica***


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

Nordica ha detto:


> Allora, mi stai dicendo che *mi ama alla follia?*
> 
> Nordica***



SI! Ma tanto tanto!

[video=youtube;Skv7NZZoD-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Skv7NZZoD-U[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Stai attenta ... tuo marito mi sembra anche un violento da quello che hai raccontato fino ad oggi :diffi:​


----------



## Nordica (14 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI! Ma tanto tanto!
> 
> [video=youtube;Skv7NZZoD-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Skv7NZZoD-U[/video]
> 
> ...




Chi era quel uomo saggio che ha detto: chi ha paura muore ogni giorno. chi non ha paura, muore una volta sola.

Io vivo cosi! Cammino a testa alta e vado incontro al pericolo, e da quando vivo così, vivo meglio e faccio piu paura io che quello che ho davanti!

Non accetto di vivere con la paura!

Nordica***


----------



## passante (14 Settembre 2011)

nordica, posso chiederti da quale paese della scandinavia vieni?


----------



## Nordica (14 Settembre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> nordica, posso chiederti da quale paese della scandinavia vieni?


Mp in arrivo......


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Nordica ha detto:


> *Chi era quel uomo saggio che ha detto: chi ha paura muore ogni giorno. chi non ha paura, muore una volta sola.*
> 
> Io vivo cosi! Cammino a testa alta e vado incontro al pericolo, e da quando vivo così, vivo meglio e faccio piu paura io che quello che ho davanti!
> 
> ...


Il Grande Giovanni Falcone ... nato e ucciso al Sud, siciliano.


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2011)

Cara Nordica,

mio padre è del Sud-Italia e mia madre è straniera, del Nord della Spagna … due mentalità completamente differenti …

Mio padre non ha mai detto parolacce, o meglio molto raramente. 
Non credo sia un fattore di dialetto, ma di educazione e rispetto. 

La nostra famiglia ha vissuto un impatto terrificante con la mentalità e le usanze del Sud-Italia … cioè con la famiglia di mio padre. 

Mio padre ha avuto l’intelligenza di capire che bisognava incontrarsi a metà strada, che bisognava rispettare e integrare le usanze, i modi di vedere ecc. di mia madre nella vita di tutti i giorni. Potrei raccontare storie allucinanti per come la famiglia di mio padre s’impuntava e come s’intrometteva per evitare ciò … e mio padre è stato incapace di opporsi alla famiglia sua. 

Mia madre, mia sorella ed io siamo state veramente maltrattate psicologicamente ecc. sempre facendo bel viso e cattivo gioco. Un clima distruttivo … non sto ora a raccontare … ma l’unico modo di uscirne è stato rompere definitivamente con la famiglia del Sud-Italia. Mio padre in tutto ciò aveva assunto un ruolo neutrale e passivo … ci spiegava sempre, che dovevamo capire … intanto venivamo umiliate ed offese a razzo. 

Ringrazio mia madre per la forza psicologica che ha avuto ad affrontare tutto ciò e di averci (mia sorella e me) liberate da un clima soffocante, umiliante ecc. 

Si tratta di persone rozze, ignoranti, maleducate, prepotenti … la puzza la sento già da lontano quando incontro certa gente … e tengo le distanze, perché non c’è verso, hanno sempre ragione loro. 

E mi dispiace … ma quando racconti di tuo marito … rivivo quei momenti … non ci sono scusanti … fa attenzione!!!

… ma soprattutto pensa ai tuoi figli … che modelle è vivere in un ambiente, dove la madre invece di essere trattata con i fiori viene disprezzata … tu non puoi farci niente, ma proprio niente … è un clima che danneggia molto i tuoi figli … 


sienne


----------



## passante (15 Settembre 2011)

Nordica ha detto:


> Mp in arrivo......


grazie


----------



## Nordica (15 Settembre 2011)

Sienne, vorrei approfondire un po' con te per capire un po' di cose!

Hai voglia di raccontare?

Nordica***

Ps: anche in privato!


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2011)

Nordica ha detto:


> Sienne, vorrei approfondire un po' con te per capire un po' di cose!
> 
> Hai voglia di raccontare?
> 
> ...


Certo Nordica, 

sono aperta ed ho avuto le mie esperienze … 
sia da figlia che da moglie (ho sposato un uomo di un’altra cultura e ceto sociale) … 

Cosa t’interessa sapere?

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Cara Nordica,
> 
> mio padre è del Sud-Italia e mia madre è straniera, del Nord della Spagna … due mentalità completamente differenti …
> 
> ...


Bellissimo post, ma oltre le differenze di mentalità ci sono anche quelle di cultura e sigh intelligenza.
Avete mai osservato che più una persona è poco intelligente più è rigida nelle sue idee?
Avete mai osservato come le persone che hanno un io gigantesco, lavorano moltissimo nel mettersi in continua discussione e in creare sempre nuove reti di dialogo con il diverso?
Avete mai osservato che le persone di mentalità molto aperta, non giudicano, ma sono curiose dei diversi modi di vivere di culture diverse?

Poi ci sono i luoghi comuni: essi contengono sempre qualcosa di vero.
Insomma porco cane, andate a visitare la scandinavia, e specie qualche piccolo paese, e poi andate a vedere se c'è la sporcizia, il degrado, le brutture di certi paesi fatti di miseria al sud d'Italia. 

Poi sulla personalità influisce anche l'intelligenza e gli ambienti dove vieni a contatto.
Marì ha citato Falcone.
Ma Falcone era un uomo molto intelligente, con un IO gigantesco.
Un figlio della Sicilia, ma un uomo che fin da subito, si è detto NO: io non ci sto con questo stato di cose siciliane.
Un siciliano che ha usato la mentalità da siciliano, per combattere i siciliani. Questo è il punto.

Ehi ragazzi anche Giovanni Brusca è figlio di Sicilia.
Ma non mi pare Brusca, abbia fatto le scuole alte eh?
La Sicilia allora ha prodotto due giovanni: un falcone e un "scannacristiani"...

Ora vorrei vedere io se con le donne era più educato Falcone o Brusca...

Ma KU FU: Dalla Sicilia con FURORE.

Di certo da noi in Veneto non è normale far saltare per aria un'autostrada o accoppare la gente per strada...non è normale.

Il nostro massimo prodotto...
E' Felicetto Maniero e la mala del Brenta.

ALtro esempio?
Io ho conosciuto Pietro Maso.
Una zucca vuota.
Però appunto lui si credeva intelligente e padrone del mondo.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Settembre 2011)

La stronzaggine è trasversale alla latitudine.

St'estate in un autogrill svizzero c'erano tre bergamaschi/bresciani/zzonesoiodedoveranomacomunquenordici che mi hanno fatto vergognare di essere italiano.


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La stronzaggine è trasversale alla latitudine.
> 
> St'estate in un autogrill svizzero c'erano tre bergamaschi/bresciani/zzonesoiodedoveranomacomunquenordici che mi hanno fatto vergognare di essere italiano.


Viaggiare e' bello, e li che si riconosce veramente la gente, le persone


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La stronzaggine è trasversale alla latitudine.
> 
> St'estate in un autogrill svizzero c'erano tre bergamaschi/bresciani/zzonesoiodedoveranomacomunquenordici che mi hanno fatto vergognare di essere italiano.


Beh Tuba, come sai, io per lavoro, sono stato spesso in nord Europa...
Spero tu abbia idea di che fama abbiamo noi italiani...
Spero che tu sappia cosa è un bar Italiano a Budapest...

Se parliamo della Svezia, parliamo del posto dove l'emancipazione femminile è al massimo grado.
Difficile trovare un uomo svedese con mentalità da pancione boaro da uomo Denim.
Il culto del maschio...è un luogo comune del meridionale...
Come l'essere rozzi...un luogo comune del montanaro medio italiano...

Stiamo parlano di Nord in senso Europeo, non Italiano...

Prova ad osservare che tipologie simili si trovino tra Spagnoli, italiani del sud, e greci.

Sarà il clima no?

Poi influisce anche la religione.
La Svezia è un paese protestante.


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2011)

_la fama_ attecchisce su chi non ha voglia di farsi opinioni proprie informandosi, studiando e viaggiando ...aprendo la mente ,insomma.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh Tuba, come sai, io per lavoro, sono stato spesso in nord Europa...
> Spero tu abbia idea di che fama abbiamo noi italiani...
> Spero che tu sappia cosa è un bar Italiano a Budapest...
> 
> ...


Stò post sarebbe stato perfetto, imho, senza il neretto. Con il neretto non lo è più. Che in certi paesi noi maschi Italiani si abbia una nomea non proprio raccomandabile è purtroppo fuori di dubbio (a Siviglia sono riuscito a broccolare un'inglese spacciandomi per portoghese, pensa tu ), ma le figure di merda le ho viste fare da tutti, Milanesi, Torinesi, Romani, Palermitani, Bolzanesi...........


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stò post sarebbe stato perfetto, imho, senza il neretto. Con il neretto non lo è più. Che in certi paesi noi maschi Italiani si abbia una nomea non proprio raccomandabile è purtroppo fuori di dubbio (a Siviglia sono riuscito a broccolare un'inglese spacciandomi per portoghese, pensa tu ), ma le figure di merda le ho viste fare da tutti, Milanesi, Torinesi, Romani, Palermitani, Bolzanesi...........


Tuba tutto il mondo e' paese.


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stò post sarebbe stato perfetto, imho, senza il neretto. Con il neretto non lo è più. Che in certi paesi noi maschi Italiani si abbia una nomea non proprio raccomandabile è purtroppo fuori di dubbio (a Siviglia sono riuscito a broccolare un'inglese spacciandomi per portoghese, pensa tu ), ma le figure di merda le ho viste fare da tutti, Milanesi, Torinesi, Romani, Palermitani, Bolzanesi...........


 Meno male che hai risposto tu...! :incazzato:


----------



## Nordica (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh Tuba, come sai, io per lavoro, sono stato spesso in nord Europa...
> Spero tu abbia idea di che fama abbiamo noi italiani...
> Spero che tu sappia cosa è un bar Italiano a Budapest...
> 
> ...


mi fa' sempre piacere parlare con gente colta che conoscono il mondo!

di religione protestante, perché la religione e un pensiero e non una dittatura!

il maschio che non sa fare i servizi in casa da noi viene visto come un handicapato, e i papà hanno 1 anno di paternità pagata dallo stato. per loro e un picere conoscere e crescere i propri figli!

mi ricorda il mio ex, che poi era bellissimo, che quando partì per Milano dove mi aspettava una carriera meravigliosa, mi diceva; si amore, vai in Italia e fai una sacco di soldi, così poi te lavori e io mi occupo della casa e dei figli! 

peccato solo che gli ho fatto di cotte e crude e alla fine lo ho lasciato per uno italiano, figlio di mamà (non mio marito, un'altro strunz!)

poi noi nordici siamo stupide, perché sognamo il uomo 'vero'! il maschio con la M maiuscola, dimenticando che la vita di coppia non si svolge solo sotto le lenzuola!

Nordica***


----------



## Nordica (15 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stò post sarebbe stato perfetto, imho, senza il neretto. Con il neretto non lo è più. Che in certi paesi noi maschi Italiani si abbia una nomea non proprio raccomandabile è purtroppo fuori di dubbio (a Siviglia sono riuscito a broccolare un'inglese spacciandomi per portoghese, pensa tu ), ma le figure di merda le ho viste fare da tutti, Milanesi, Torinesi, Romani, Palermitani, Bolzanesi...........


 da noi al profondo nord l'italiano e visto bene!

poi vorrei specificare che non sono razzista, ne per l'italiano del nord come quello del sud!

ci sono pro e contro da per tutto!

ma vivendo al stretto contatto con la sua famiglia (di mio marito, cmq per fortuna solo in vacanza, se no stiamo lontaaaani!) che sono delle persone normali, vedo proprio la differenza, e mi spaventa la diversità!

Nordica***   cittadina del mondo


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stò post sarebbe stato perfetto, imho, senza il neretto. Con il neretto non lo è più. Che in certi paesi noi maschi Italiani si abbia una nomea non proprio raccomandabile è purtroppo fuori di dubbio (a Siviglia sono riuscito a broccolare un'inglese spacciandomi per portoghese, pensa tu ), ma le figure di merda le ho viste fare da tutti, Milanesi, Torinesi, Romani, Palermitani, Bolzanesi...........


Io intendevo tratti somatici...
E non dico che quelli del sud siano brutti e quelli del nord diversi.
Trovo che ci siano analogie.
Ma sono pensieri che mi sono capitati che so...vedendo come si guida a Napoli, A rodi, a Barcellona...
Sembra di essere nello stesso posto.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

Nordica ha detto:


> mi fa' sempre piacere parlare con gente colta che conoscono il mondo!
> 
> di religione protestante, perché la religione e un pensiero e non una dittatura!
> 
> ...


Qua ti volevo...
Da voi quel maschio è considerato uno sfigato...
Nel sud dell'Italia è considerato uno sfigato un MASCHIO che non è in grado di farsi servire o riverire dalla sua femmina.
Smentiscimi se ce la fai.


----------



## Nordica (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qua ti volevo...
> Da voi quel maschio è considerato uno sfigato...
> Nel sud dell'Italia è considerato uno sfigato un MASCHIO che non è in grado di farsi servire o riverire dalla sua femmina.
> Smentiscimi se ce la fai.


ma perché non ci sono le vie di mezzo! 

ok, fare la donna con tutto ciò che comporta. ma almeno essere apprezzata e stimata!

a fare la schiava, no!

per l'amore si da' tanto, ma deve essere ricambiato!

Nordica***


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

Nordica ha detto:


> ma perché non ci sono le vie di mezzo!
> 
> ok, fare la donna con tutto ciò che comporta. ma almeno essere apprezzata e stimata!
> 
> ...


Hai voglia?
Se non ti senti ricambiata...
Soffri e basta...
E inizi a dire...ora provo questo ora provo quello...macchè!
Pensa solo se le cose che tu chiedi, lui le percepisce come COSE DA FEMMINUCCIA...cose che ledono il suo orgoglio di maschio panzone leinonsachisonoio...

Cosa dicono gli uomini del sud per farsi notare?
Ehi io sono un uomo potente!

Si potente neanche della tua minchia!


----------



## Nordica (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai voglia?
> Se non ti senti ricambiata...
> Soffri e basta...
> E inizi a dire...ora provo questo ora provo quello...macchè!
> ...


io sono un po' lenta a decidermì. ma una volta presa una decisione non guardo più indietro. così e stato per il mio ex italiano.
per anni vegetavo e facevo i cavoli miei, come lui i suoi! poi ho deciso e lui non ha capito che era una decisione ferrea. infatti e diventato storia!

anche se lui non pretendeva proprio nulla da me, anzi non ho mai fatto niente in casa quando stavo con lui. era un'altro discorso. la nostra relazione era stata 'sporcata' più volte e non me la sentivo più di continuare. volevo una storia 'pulita' per crearmi una famiglia e volevo essere quello che magari sono diventata oggi!

lui mi amava veramente ma non era capace a fare qualcosa di serio, anche se dopo che lo ho lasciato mi ha chiesto di sposarlo in ginocchio, ma ormai non ci credevo più.

avevo tutto, soldi, divertimento, viaggi intorno al mondo e notti infinite. 

ma io volevo una vita a 'piano terra', e mi sono cercata la persona più semplice e terra terra che potevo trovare.

destino o volere?

Nordica***


----------



## Nordica (15 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Cara Nordica,
> 
> mio padre è del Sud-Italia e mia madre è straniera, del Nord della Spagna … due mentalità completamente differenti …
> 
> ...


comunque tua madre e rimasta con voi per proteggervi e stare vicino a voi!

con tuo padre che rapporto ha oggi?

e felice?

o si sono adeguati alla situazione?

Nordica***


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2011)

Ciao,

Mi ricordo quel giorno, come se fosse stato oggi … 

Dopo un brutto fattaccio successo a mia sorella, e la famiglia di mio padre non perse l’occasione di colpevolizzare mia madre di ciò ecc. mia madre fece a mio padre un discorso molto serio ...
cioè non voleva più nessun contatto di nessun tipo con la sua famiglia e che ciò valesse anche per noi figlie. 
Lei non ha impedito a mio padre di frequentare la sua famiglia … ma gli ha impedito di imporcela. Taglio netto. 

Mio padre si ritrovò difronte a una spiacevole situazione … ma capì e la accettò. 
Cadde però in una depressione profonda per tanti anni. 
È una persona molto sensibile. A lui piace la musica, la lettura, disegnare e giocare a scacchi … e avere pace intorno a sé. 
Mia madre li è stato molto vicino, ma ferrea nella sua decisione … 
ed io ringrazio tutto l’universo … perché da allora, a casa si cominciò a respirare … 

I miei genitori non si sono mai separati. Hanno avuto quella curiosità di conoscersi e di creare un loro modello di vita e di educazione … la forza alla fine, di opporsi all’ottusità. 

sienne


----------



## Nordica (15 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Mi ricordo quel giorno, come se fosse stato oggi …
> Dopo un brutto fattaccio successo a mia sorella, e la famiglia di mio padre non perse l’occasione di colpevolizzare mia madre di ciò ecc. mia madre fece a mio padre un discorso molto serio ...
> cioè non voleva più nessun contatto di nessun tipo con la sua famiglia e che ciò valesse anche per noi figlie.
> ...


Che bello sentire che esistono queste cose!

La sensibilità!

L'amore!

Sei fortunata ad avere dei genitori cosi!


Nordica***


----------

